

Show HN: Readr for Reddit – Medium Like Viewer for Reddit - sarazond
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/readr-for-reddit/molhdaofohigaepljchpmfablknhabmo

======
sarazond
Hi HN, Readr for reddit is a small chrome extension I have built that opens up
a Medium like viewer for those long reddit comments (more like short stories)
that are a pain to read with standard reddit UI.

Landing Page -
[http://codepen.io/saransh/full/qEOLKj/](http://codepen.io/saransh/full/qEOLKj/)

Being a regular on reddit, I (and perhaps some of you) have come to like its
UI for its simplicity, but I felt the need to make some improvements to the
poor reading experience on some of the longer, more detailed discussions. Like
on /r/AskScience, /r/WritingPrompts etc. So I made this.

Readr adds a 'read' link at the bottom of every comment, and clicking on that
opens up a Medium-esque viewer for that comment. All this without actually
leaving reddit. (Press 'ESC' to jump back in to good old reddit)

Currently very much in alpha, I am looking for any and all feedback and
feature requests.

Thanks

------
hackerjam
great project. well done. definitely serves a need.

will your reader work for a hacker news clone, like crytoanalys.is, or data
tau or something like the econolist?

and if not, do you have plans to make it available for these sites too?

~~~
sarazond
Thanks, it means a lot!

It'll actually be pretty easy for me to port this over for HN, or any of the
other things you mentioned, and I'll definitely work on it.

